# Been told to stop todays Bonding



## Rini (Jun 23, 2010)

I've been told by one of the pawz people to stop what I'm doing with the rabbits as I HAVE to follow their document. I've sat for 9 hours and now they have to go back to the cages. I told you I had to follow the document. They can easy disagree to let me adopt him if I dont...


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

erm, sounds like crap to me. 
Are they getting on or fighting?


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

It sounded like they were doing so well and every movement from them was progress. You must feel very frustrated!


----------



## Rini (Jun 23, 2010)

emzybabe said:


> erm, sounds like crap to me.
> Are they getting on or fighting?


They are fighting quite abit, like squabbling when each other get too close or move.
But I was telling one of the pawz people and basically got told that i MUST follow their document which says to have 30 minute dates every day until they can be together longer. Infact I will quote the email.

I sent 
"Yeah, well Rini and Theo have been together for nearly 9 hours. Still having abit of a scuffle when they get close but I'm not separating them unless they start fighting hard. I want them to get used to being together. Hope you don't mind. If this doesnt work then I'm gonna call it a day and say Rini can't be bonded, but I'm gonna be damned if I dont give a bloody good go! They just need to decide on a pecking order. Whether that can be done or not is up to them I suppose! lol"

To one of the lasses I've been talking to

she replied

"hi kayleigh

You MUST follow the bonding document and discuss any concerns with Vicky. We do not take the decision to send rabbits out lightly and therefore expect the adopter to follow the document - it is up to you to supervise the rabbits and seek supervision from Vicky if you are not happy with their progress.

hope this helps

Jenny"

so now I've put them back into separate cages......

I was meant to have mobile numbers for them and dont and the only contact is through email which is lucky to get a reply each day. :/ For a novice, I expected them to supervise a date and give me tips on what behaviours are right and how to react to them. 
But I haven't. I understand they have work, I do to, but this is kinda a job for them too.


----------



## Rini (Jun 23, 2010)

jo-pop said:


> It sounded like they were doing so well and every movement from them was progress. You must feel very frustrated!


I'm very close to crying, I've spent 9 hours with them and now its back to how it was yesturday, I feel like packing it in.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

what a load of bullcrud just tell them you are following it, how are they going to know otherwise, "their" documentation is a load of bull and isnt even theirs!!! 

from the sound of things they were getting on really well, things will not get any easier if you keep splitting them up hun, i promise you that.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

i can tell you right now that the reason you got that answer is beacuse you said 
*Hope you don't mind. If this doesnt work then I'm gonna call it a day and say Rini can't be bonded*

not a good attitude to take really


----------



## Rini (Jun 23, 2010)

Lil Miss said:


> what a load of bullcrud just tell them you are following it, how are they going to know otherwise, "their" documentation is a load of bull and isnt even theirs!!!
> 
> from the sound of things they were getting on really well, things will not get any easier if you keep splitting them up hun, i promise you that.


I really don't know what to do......  I dont think their document is their either as its from a website I've seen. I'm too emotional to get them back out. I'll see if Vicky will come out or at least chat with me, and I'll try again another time or something.
Maybe it's just not meant to be.


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Lil Miss said:


> what a load of bullcrud just tell them you are following it, how are they going to know otherwise, "their" documentation is a load of bull and isnt even theirs!!!
> 
> from the sound of things they were getting on really well, things will not get any easier if you keep splitting them up hun, i promise you that.


I agree. Id just tell them I was following it. The RSPCA fosterer yesterday was saying she also thinks splitting them up isca terrible idea if no full on fighting. She was quite chilled about it all but in a good knowledgeable kind of way. Makes sense to leave them together. They will sort it out I'm sure. Its early days yet for a bunny with attitude.


----------



## Rini (Jun 23, 2010)

Lil Miss said:


> i can tell you right now that the reason you got that answer is beacuse you said
> *Hope you don't mind. If this doesnt work then I'm gonna call it a day and say Rini can't be bonded*
> 
> not a good attitude to take really


I know :/ but I think it was more to the point that I was leaving them together and letting them decide on a pecking order. The document says to like squirt any aggression like ears back and such forth.


----------



## Rini (Jun 23, 2010)

It's not great that I have my mam talking into one ear about how its probably for the best since they've told me.

I'm so lost.


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

I don't think you should give up. Sounds like it was going great. Each lunge, each grunt is one step closer to them working it out surely


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

hi, saw on fb someone had him, and recognised the name

Has no one offered to come out? pawz used to do bonding themselves?

sorry its not going easy. Mine isnt either, they are a worry arent they


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

please dont think like that, i know how you are feeling, iv been there and done that, bonding when you dont know what you are doing can be very very draining, i dont suppose any of us are near enough to help you? im useless it geography, but i dont think i am near enough

it really will be worth it when they are happy together and grooming each other

is rini spayed?


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

The people on here have years of bonding experience with all types of bunnies, they know what behaviour is normal. 
Your people have copied and pasted a document and passed it off as their own. I know who I'd believe.
I think you're tired and you need a good sleep then you may have new enthusiasm


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

mstori said:


> hi, saw on fb someone had him, and recognised the name
> 
> Has no one offered to come out? pawz used to do bonding themselves?
> 
> sorry its not going easy. Mine isnt either, they are a worry arent they


its all changed since this vicky took over though, sounds like shes let it all slip!!!

its a shame shell had to give it up  but she put so so much into it it was effecting her health


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> its all changed since this vicky took over though, sounds like shes let it all slip!!!
> 
> its a shame shell had to give it up  but she put so so much into it it was effecting her health


that really is a shame, im pretty disgusted that they have offered no support. I dont know any rescue that wouldnt have been straight out to observe and offer help 

I knew michelle had left and have heard a few things, but didnt realise things had changed so quickly


----------



## Rini (Jun 23, 2010)

mstori said:


> hi, saw on fb someone had him, and recognised the name
> 
> Has no one offered to come out? pawz used to do bonding themselves?
> 
> sorry its not going easy. Mine isnt either, they are a worry arent they


I thought they would have but they haven't, they have work and so do I which mash quite a lot of the time.

I know I shouldnt feel so down but I really am a novice and I'm just scared of hurting them.

I can sort things out tomorrow, as you say I'm absolutely shattered and I cant do anything like this.

As I've said before I believe both methods can work as they have worked before, I just dont know about in my situation. Rini wouldnt be part of the family if she didnt have her attitude, but it does make things a hell of a lot harder


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Get some sleep. It'll all be ok.
She's a normal bun, and certainly normal for nethie (hehe).
You'll be able to do this, I know you will, because you wanted to do this for Rini. When this stage has passed And they're snuggled together it will be worth the hard work. Good night


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

Rini said:


> I thought they would have but they haven't, they have work and so do I which mash quite a lot of the time.
> 
> I know I shouldnt feel so down but I really am a novice and I'm just scared of hurting them.
> 
> ...


wish i could offer to help, but ive only bonded 4 times, and am having issues with the latest one. Have you tried asking for anyone to come to yours to help?
really hope they work it out, its amazing to see happy bunnies together.


----------



## Rini (Jun 23, 2010)

jo-pop said:


> Get some sleep. It'll all be ok.
> She's a normal bun, and certainly normal for nethie (hehe).
> You'll be able to do this, I know you will, because you wanted to do this for Rini. When this stage has passed And they're snuggled together it will be worth the hard work. Good night


She's a spunky little lionhead/silverfox cross. She has the lion's attitude and the size and the silverfoxs colouring.

Hopefully something will get sorted. Obviously Jenny has went to bed now as she hasn't replied again.............


----------



## Rini (Jun 23, 2010)

mstori said:


> wish i could offer to help, but ive only bonded 4 times, and am having issues with the latest one. Have you tried asking for anyone to come to yours to help?
> really hope they work it out, its amazing to see happy bunnies together.


I live in Newcastle Upon Tyne but I dont think any of yous are close. But I've asked yesturday for Vicky to come out and help me understand the behaviours and whats good and bad but she hasnt contacted me yesturday or today.....


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

Rini said:


> I live in Newcastle Upon Tyne but I dont think any of yous are close. But I've asked yesturday for Vicky to come out and help me understand the behaviours and whats good and bad but she hasnt contacted me yesturday or today.....


Im close, but dont have transport or feel like i could help with the way you are doing it (nothing against you, i know you are following the info thats been given) I really hope you can get someone who could help. Its so incredibly stressful and only people who have been through the bonding really understand.

I saw someone has been on the fb site tonight, perhaps send a message on there? I dont want to say anything out of line as i know they are busy, but they need to be helping you out more.

What were the conditions when you took him?


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

try again tomorow hun, only try them together in a carrier, the carrier method worked best for my evil frenchie :lol:


----------



## Rini (Jun 23, 2010)

Hi I've put them in the small pen but in another neutral place as I felt the bedroom was becoming to recognisable. 
I'm not sure whether the carrier method would benefit, I made the pen really small yesterday and the close contact just made then fight really badly :/
They are doing ok but again Theo is trying to mount and Rini is hating that lol, and neither is becoming the submissive one.
Atleast now I'm downstairs I can actually make myself something to eat or nip into another room for 10. 
They just need to stop being so pushy! lol

I unfortunately have no transport either :/ I'm following their help just keeping the times together a little longer than they suggested.... it does say to make the length of the date longer after all. And Vicky has told me to let them scuffle a little to see whos boss.
She's also said she can come round tomorrow after 4.30 which is good.


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

Rini said:


> I unfortunately have no transport either :/ I'm following their help just keeping the times together a little longer than they suggested.... it does say to make the length of the date longer after all. And Vicky has told me to let them scuffle a little to see whos boss.
> She's also said she can come round tomorrow after 4.30 which is good.


thats good news that vicky can visit you, even if she can put your mind at ease that this is all normal bonding behaviour.

Hope today goes better


----------



## Rini (Jun 23, 2010)

mstori said:


> thats good news that vicky can visit you, even if she can put your mind at ease that this is all normal bonding behaviour.
> 
> Hope today goes better


I hope so, if not I'm gonna do some voodoo and cast a spell on one of them to become a loving submissive bunny lmao XD I think Rini needs some hypnotherapy to get over her issues! lol


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

Rini said:


> I hope so, if not I'm gonna do some voodoo and cast a smell on one of them to become a loving submissive bunny lmao XD I think Rini needs some hypnotherapy to get over her issues! lol


haha, thats exactly what i said about mine. why wont they just listen to us?


----------



## Rini (Jun 23, 2010)

mstori said:


> haha, thats exactly what i said about mine. why wont they just listen to us?


Lmao XD I know, don't they know they would be SO MUCH happier after this! 
>.< lmao

I'm thinking of putting them back in the cage as I'm going out at 2 and no ones home. They've had an hour together. Will get them out later tonight aswell probably. When Vicky comes round tomorrow I will ask her about the prospect of doing the bond the other way, but it will have to wait til next monday now as I dont have time to spend 72hours with them now as I have work and there's noway my mam would be comfortable doing it.  it would be a hell of a lot easier for someone knowledgeable to do the bond for me. But the pawz people cant do it as they have work too..... :/ though they would be doing it the pawz way :/


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

Rini said:


> Lmao XD I know, don't they know they would be SO MUCH happier after this!
> >.< lmao
> 
> I'm thinking of putting them back in the cage as I'm going out at 2 and no ones home. They've had an hour together. Will get them out later tonight aswell probably. When Vicky comes round tomorrow I will ask her about the prospect of doing the bond the other way, but it will have to wait til next monday now as I dont have time to spend 72hours with them now as I have work and there's noway my mam would be comfortable doing it.  it would be a hell of a lot easier for someone knowledgeable to do the bond for me. But the pawz people cant do it as they have work too..... :/ though they would be doing it the pawz way :/


thats why im wondering why the people that used to bond for pawz dont do it anymore.. I know michelle left, but surely she couldnt be the only one who bonded?

If I had the room i would give it a try for you.


----------



## Rini (Jun 23, 2010)

mstori said:


> thats why im wondering why the people that used to bond for pawz dont do it anymore.. I know michelle left, but surely she couldnt be the only one who bonded?
> 
> If I had the room i would give it a try for you.


Lol cheers, well I'll get them out again tonight and then see what gets told to me tomorrow afternoon. I might have to repeat the "dates" until next monday tho. Unfortunately, noone is allowed anymore holidays from work until after september 4th  Nice that I was only informed of this after all the holidays were booked up.... otherwise I would have made some holidays!


----------

